# newbie with RAI & SURG. questions???



## jennymae (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have been living with hyperthyroid for 3-4 years now and have been taking PTU. It has controlled my thyroid well and still is, but doc thinks I should have surg. I am borderline for Graves, but my hyper is mostely caused by a multinodular goiter. I would rather not have the surgery, but will RAI be as effective? I am scheduled for a biopsy next week and scared to death. I don't like needles. First off, does anyone have any advice for the biopsy?? They say they'll numb the skin, but if it is anything like an epidural, once inside, hurts like hell, I don't know if I can handle it. Any info with surgery versus radioiodine would be great.
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

My wife is the BIGGEST chicken [email protected]# when it comes to needles - she passes out every time she has to give blood and although she was very nervous, she said the biopsy was nothing...really. The needles they use are tiny...don't sweat it. You won't feel anything but a few pokes, like pressure...

So my advice....relax...its not so bad.....if you must, take a half a valium or Xanax or something if your doc will prescribe it for you but I really dont think its necessary. The thought of it is a lot scarier than the actual procedure according to my wife.


----------



## jherod (Sep 16, 2008)

multinodular goiter here too. DX hashi's ten years ago. Fluctuating TSH. Two weeks ago, scan found a nodule 1.5 x 1 cm.... went today for a biopsy, guess what? No nodule....the guy couldn't find it...they looked all over, and nothing. She is sending me for a second opionion...another scan and biopsy monday at a new hospital...


----------

